
Ask HN: Which site is best to check the domain authority of sites? - Mahesh4005
Hi all, As I use both Ahref and Moz for checking the domain authorities I&#x27;m confused in which site provides the correct DA for the sites. Both the sites different DA which will be having a huge difference.
======
pidu87
I use both but they are very limited unless you pay them.

As mentioned by jurgenwerk they both have their own version of "DA" pretty
much only Google knows your "DA" they are just making an educated guess based
on backlinks and other factors.

I found two sites that offer the same info for free. websiteseochecker.com's
"Domain Authority Checker - DA checker - Check domain authority" and
smallseotools.com's "DOMAIN AUTHORITY CHECKER."

------
jurgenwerk
Both maintain their own backlink index and calculate their scores with
different formulas. That means their authority metrics will rarely match,
unless the website is very established. That said it makes little sense to
compare the metrics across both providers.

Stick to the provider you trust more and perform domain/page authority
comparisons in the scope of a single SEO metrics provider.

Personally, I think Ahrefs is more accurate. Their crawling bot is supposedly
the second most active bot after Google.

------
nik736
There is no "correct" as no one knows what Google is really doing.

------
seanwilson
What are you actually trying to measure though?

------
bunny9
Ahrefs.

